# Ohio woman gets killed by dogs



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, my dad pointed it out to me in our paper yesterday:
Killer dogs had been subject of Dayton woman?s complaints | The Columbus Dispatch

They were mastiff-mixes according to another news story. 

The animal control officers went there to investigate the complaints, but unless they actually see the dog running loose and not under someone's immediate control, there is nothing they can do. 

Oh, and chasing people doesn't equal attacking people. 

Massive fail on someone's part, certainly the dog's owners, but maybe others as well. How sad. I am guessing the lady may have tried to protect one of her cats. But that is just a guess.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

"This is a tragic accident,” Kumpf said. “There’s nothing that would be foreseeable or doable to prevent a situation like this from happening.”"

Mmmhhmmm.....


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Its truley a shame


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

and to think the owner of the dogs was worried about cats scrathing his car. Its obvious now that the dogs were allowed to roam loose. I hope they go to jail.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The lady put up surveillance cameras and called dozens of times over the past 3 years. Animal Control would do NOTHING because they have to see it with their own eyes. This is exactly why I am not going to freak out when some cops kills some loose dog somewhere. People need to think that their dog will be DEAD if they do not contain them, else we have crap like this happening.

Funny think happens when someone gets KILLED by a dog. The community is outraged -- not at the owners who should be charged with manslaughter at the least, but with dogs. Look what that yayhoo said -- this could happen with any large dog. The next thing we know, we have breed bans. Who ya going to ban? Pits, Pit mixes, Mastiff mixes, Interesting German Dog Breeds, big dogs? 

The owners of the dogs need to go to jail. The animal control people need to be fined or fired or something. 

In Ohio, no one does anything about loose dogs until one gets shot. A GSD pup (8 or 10 months old) got shot in Rock Creek a few years back -- then the media is called in and the owners are outraged and the shooter (if known) is made out to be some sort of dog-hating evil fanatic. People call and call and call and call the dog warden or the sherriff and nobody _does _anything. Until someone gets killed.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

selzer said:


> The lady put up surveillance cameras and called dozens of times over the past 3 years. Animal Control would do NOTHING because they have to see it with their own eyes. This is exactly why I am not going to freak out when some cops kills some loose dog somewhere. People need to think that their dog will be DEAD if they do not contain them, else we have crap like this happening.
> 
> Funny think happens when someone gets KILLED by a dog. The community is outraged -- not at the owners who should be charged with manslaughter at the least, but with dogs. Look what that yayhoo said -- this could happen with any large dog. The next thing we know, we have breed bans. Who ya going to ban? Pits, Pit mixes, Mastiff mixes, Interesting German Dog Breeds, big dogs?
> 
> ...


I guess thats one thing not to complain about in Los Angeles.. Animal Control loves to come out and fine people.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> The owners of the dogs need to go to jail. The animal control people need to be fined or fired or something.


I hope this does happen!!! Someone has to be held accountable for this tragedy, and *really* pay for it. 

At my last home, the previous owner had a feud going with the neighbor, and had bird feeders set up to lure the neighbor's cats and then he'd release his dog on the cats. When I moved in with my GSD, this neighbor was pretty upset when he saw my dog. When I found out why, I was very sympathetic and I assured this neighbor that I wasn't a sack of poo dog owner, and nothing like that would be going on. People are just disgusting, sometimes.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

“There’s nothing that would be foreseeable or doable to prevent a situation like this from happening.”

Is this guy serious? Plenty of ways to prevent a dog being allowed to run loose and kill someone! 

I think the dog owners should be responsible for this, and I hope the animal control people get fired. What a shame, the poor woman! So sad. I find it really hard to believe that this is not someone's fault or responsibility! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sadly this sounds like my neighbor. I too have cameras all over my property. 

This is very sad and the dog owner should be held accountable to the fullest extent of the law. If this were an isolated incident it would have been a tragic accident. This is not isolated, the dogs have been off property and out of control a lot. Dogs that chase people are NOT always intent on attacking but it certainly is a precursor.

Everyone's dog gets loose from time to time, it happens. It has happened to me and it was my fault, I left a door not fully latched and the wind blew it open. Kayos got out and chased the neighbor dog but did not harm it. 

I have cats but they stay inside and I do not like my car scratched by cats climbing on it either but that is not an excuse for his dogs to run loose.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Her calls and reports along with the owner should be investigated more deeply. I can't see how charges would be avoided by the owner. According to reports, he clearly antagonized her and the dogs picked up on that and were probably 'teased' with her by the owner; of course they attacked the first chance they got! At minimum: animal abuse. I bet the dogs were all "look dad! we got her!! Yay!!"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The lady was a hoarder. She had 50 cats. The family is asking people to adopt one of her cats in her memory. 

I know that cats smell, and dogs don't like cats. I just don't know if that can possibly be part of the issue. Certainly the owners of the dog should be liable and go to jail for allowing their dog to terrorize the lady. 

On the other hand, most of what she complained about was not actual agressive incidents, and I wonder if the police and animal control just thought she was a batty cat-lady. 

It's still tragic. No one should have to deal with people's loose dogs terrorizing them. I know how unresponsive animal control and the police can be about such complaints here. It seems like you have to get bitten before they will even show up sometimes.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

selzer said:


> The lady was a hoarder. She had 50 cats. The family is asking people to adopt one of her cats in her memory.
> 
> I know that cats smell, and dogs don't like cats. I just don't know if that can possibly be part of the issue. Certainly the owners of the dog should be liable and go to jail for allowing their dog to terrorize the lady.
> 
> ...


All possibilities  If she were perceived as a little off, they probably didn't take her seriously and didn't really do anything about it. It still sounds to me like the guy riled his dogs up about her, and probably let the dogs loose to chase her cats. Whether or not she had too many isn't relevant to what role the dogs' owner played in the whole thing. 

As for cats- I've never met a cat that smelled. Their litter boxes can smell if not tended to. Dogs have a far worse odor than do cats  As a dog owner, I got used to it, but they definitely have a 'smell' that cats don't have. It's cool if you don't like cats; but they don't have an odor that is in their fur or bodies near as strong as dogs do  People sometimes allow their cats to mark walls inside, or don't bother litter training (mine goes outside to do his business), but the animal itself doesn't smell unless it has been kept in its own excrement. I don't smell my dogs' odor in the house anymore, but someone who doesn't have dogs would notice it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A girl and her dog said:


> All possibilities  If she were perceived as a little off, they probably didn't take her seriously and didn't really do anything about it. It still sounds to me like the guy riled his dogs up about her, and probably let the dogs loose to chase her cats. Whether or not she had too many isn't relevant to what role the dogs' owner played in the whole thing.
> 
> As for cats- I've never met a cat that smelled. Their litter boxes can smell if not tended to. Dogs have a far worse odor than do cats  As a dog owner, I got used to it, but they definitely have a 'smell' that cats don't have. It's cool if you don't like cats; but they don't have an odor that is in their fur or bodies near as strong as dogs do  People sometimes allow their cats to mark walls inside, or don't bother litter training (mine goes outside to do his business), but the animal itself doesn't smell unless it has been kept in its own excrement. I don't smell my dogs' odor in the house anymore, but someone who doesn't have dogs would notice it.


I love cats. But they aren't good for my asthma. Can't have another indoor cat. I should have said, houses containing 50 cats smell. TERRIBLE. You could probably smell it out on the sidewalk. Cats are worse than dogs because they generally do their business inside. With that many cats, you would have to have litterboxes all over the place. It is just awful. It's a sickness. 

I was reading one of the burglar books and Bernie's gay groomer girlfriend was hiding the one cat in the closet. He asked her why, and she said, If you have 1 or 2 cats that's fine but when you have [either 3 or 4, can't remember which] then you are the lady with cats. It's true. It may not be 3 or 4, but when you have 50 cats, then we are talking hazmat has to come into your house. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Wei...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Rest in peace Klonda.. 

And I feel bad for the dogs too.. they were set up for failure by their irresponsible owners, who clearly should not be responsible for any dog, let alone two dogs that need a smart dog owner. 

Hope they go to jail and also get fined big for this. It's ultimately their responsibility, therefore their fault. Manslaughter is just one and the worst of crimes committed by these dog owners..


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Fifty is definitely too many, LOL! And yes, any house will smell terrible with that many cats b/c they'll pee everywhere no matter how many boxes there are, lol! My now-gone neighbors had about 12 little dogs when we moved in and I could smell the urine from the porch. Too many animals of any kind is just too many and a health hazard. I was raised with two dogs that were rarely bathed and were only half housebroken. The smell was overwhelming! I couldn't stand dogs for a long time and was always sensitive to their particular scent. It's okay, I'm rehabilitated now 

That lady must have had an illness, like you said. Fifty cats cannot live in one house! Gross!


----------

